
Technical Debt Is Like Tetris - wizdumb
https://medium.com/@erichiggins/technical-debt-is-like-tetris-168f64d8b700
======
wizdumb
Hey folks,

This is an article I've been meaning to write for years. I finally found the
time to do it and am happy with how it turned out. Enjoy!

